# Trying to hook up Behringer for karoake



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

My wife has some electronics, which she originally had hooked up for her entertainment system. She was, unfortunately, sold a bunch of electronics which she didn't know much about and didn't really need for her uses (this was long before I met her). She says she was told she got a good deal, but when you buy things you don't need, I don't consider that to be the case, even if it was at a discount.

Anyways, I've gotten around to finally going through it all to see what's good, what's not, and what can be sold or junked. I'm familiar with all the normal dvd/cd/tv/receiver equipment and hookups, but she has a karoake machine, as well as a Eurorack MX802A mixer and Virtulaizer Pro DSP2024P, and I'm not clear on how these are connected for karoake (everything was unhooked when she moved). She has one corded mic, one wireless mic, and the appropriate connections between them, but I'm not sure how I connect this to my receiver inputs. I downloaded the manuals, but they're not very clear on how things should be connected. My understanding is:

1) I connect the two mics to the mic inputs on the mixer. But how does the wireless one work? Is there a built-in wireless receiver in the mixer? I don't know if she ever used the wireless one, but I'm assuming she did, or maybe she was sold it when she got everything else.
2) There's two sets of a mono aux send & stero aux returns connections on the mixer. From the diagram in the manual, these go out to the dsp and return, but what is the purpose of this? Is it really necessary just for karoake? The dsp seems to be just for effects, which I don't think really matter for this type of setup.
3) I need to have an input from the karoake machine somewhere into the mixer, so the mic input and karoake audio can be, well, mixed together. Am I supposed to hook up to the 2-track tape in inputs? I'm guessing I don't need to hook the 2-track mixer outputs out to anything.
4) I believe I'm supposed to connect the main outs to the receiver to pipe through my speakers. 

Any help on the configuration/setup would be appreciated. Hmm, well maybe not, then we might end up having karaoke nights .

Also, my wife has a Carver preamp tuner CT-6, and Carver TFM-15 power amp, which we don't really need. They're in working order, but I don't know what I could get for them on Craigslist or Ebay. Anyone have any ideas? If I don't need the DSP either, I would probably want to get rid of that too.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave: :wave: :wave:

Can you post a picture of the back of the equipment you're trying to connect??? ... that will help others to make suggestions.

I have some DJ equipment at home (I use it for music when I don't want to use my AVR on living room) :bigsmile: ... the mixer has different options to connect RCA, XLR, 1/4" phono, etc. .. so is necesary to see the karaoke outputs (maybe you just need a pair of RCA to connect to mixer :dontknow

As far as the microphone ... for the wireless there should be two pieces (a transmiter and receiver), one is connected to karaoke machine and the other is the microphone (I also bought a small karaoke for my kids to play, but I don't have to connect it anywhere it has built in speakers; but it came with a wireless microphone) :yes:

As far as the equipment you're trying to sell ... here is some link that can help you (if you decide to sell it just post it here at the forum in the "For sale section" :yes


DSP new online http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHDSP2024P

PreAmp http://cgi.ebay.com/CARVER-CT-6-Son...4060384QQihZ023QQcategoryZ67807QQcmdZViewItem

TFM 15 http://cgi.ebay.com/Carver-Stereo-A...hash=item140250567685&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Salvasol-

The karoake machine has the typical audio/video outputs. Video is composite, component, or S-video. Audio has coaxial, digital, or separate RCA for a 5.1 surround. There's also two 1/4" jack mic inputs on the front.

The mixer has XLR inputs or 1/4" jacks for line inputs, 1/4" jacks for the aux input/outputs (output is mono, input is stereo), RCA for the tape in/out, and 1/4" for the main out. My wife has mono 1/4" to 1/4" mono cables, as well as some 1/4" to RCA cables.

The dsp has XLR and 1/4" connections. 

The wireless mic I think I figured out, at least partially. There was a Digital Reference box which I didn't know what it was for, and I think this is for the receiver for it. It has a 1/4" jack output, so I assume that's supposed to go in somewhere, either the karoake machine or the mixer.

So I think how my wife had it connected was this:

The corded mic goes into one of the XLR inputs on the mixer.
The wireless mic goes to the DR receiver, which goes either directly into the karoake machine or the 1/4" jack input on the mixer. 
The karoake machine RCA stereo outputs go into the tape in jacks on the mixer.
The 1/4" to RCA cable connects between the main out on the mixer to the RCA stereo inputs on my HK receiver. 

So either I have two mic inputs on the mixer, or one on the mixer and the wireless going in the front of the karaoke machine. The karoake machine comes in on the mixer as well, and the combined output goes to my receiver. Does this sound correct? 

If that's the case, then she really didn't need the dsp as I originally thought, and the salesperson sold her that, and a Monster Power power center she really didn't need.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Plus the mics into channel 1/2 of the mixer, the karaoke machine into one of the stereo channels. Use the Aux send 1 of the mixer into the DSP, with the stereo return coming back through aux in 1. Use the main channel levels to mix the 3 levels (2 mics, 1 machine) and adjust the amount of reverb you'd like to add to each using the aux send on those channels.

Get RCA to 1/4" at radio or Musician's Friend. MF will probably be cheaper, even with shipping if you are order 4 or more (don't pay more for gold, should be 99 cents)


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Marshall- Thanks for the setup info, it's almost what I thought it would be. I had one question though - is the dsp hookup necessary? I understand what reverb is in general, but not sure if it's something to be concerned with for karaoke and in a living room. I'm guessing it depends on the acoustics of the room itself?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

etspam said:


> ... is the dsp hookup necessary? ...


Not necessary ... but it will be fun to add some effects when somebody sings :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A little reverb helps to take the edge off a less than perfect singer...but no, it's certainly not necessary.


----------

